
(41 second video) MIT’s AI can reproduce images of objects in poorly lit scenes - theknight
https://www.turingtribe.com/story/mits-ai-can-reproduce-images-z7TJEaaFdhS8kBXjy
======
bsenftner
Sounds like a recipe for disaster.

